# Marinading 101: Need Help



## SeanCan'tCook (Apr 26, 2010)

I make a lot of boneless, skinless chicken breasts, and find marinading (marinating?) improves the flavor a lot.

I know the plastic bags work really well, but I'm trying to be greener, and the waste of it really bothers me.

When I just marinate in a glass container, though, I find myself using a lot more of the marinade.

I've seen those vacuum marinaders, but don't want to put any money into one till I know more about them.

What is the best way to marinade?

Thanks.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 26, 2010)

Could you wash out the bag, label it and just use that only for chicken marinades?  That is a touchy subject due to salmonella.

Good question, Sean.  


Off subject, but have you tried injecting?  There is a cajun butter that is in Bass Pro and probably Cabela's that I hear is really good.  They have different flavors, too.  I've only injected brisket...once.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 26, 2010)

Use a large freezer bag (they're heavier), and when washing it out after marinading in it, use a strong detergent and a half a dozen drops of chlorine bleach. Mix it around inside of the bag, and then let it soak for a few minutes before a thorough rinsing and letting it dry upside down.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2010)

Marinate the chicken in the smallest container that will hold it so you don't need as much marinade.  

Washing out a plastic bag uses energy and puts soap residue into the environment.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2010)

Try brining instead of marinading. This is another way of introducing flavor (like with a marinade), but you can do it in a reusable container that can be washed and reused.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 26, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Marinate the chicken in the smallest container that will hold it so you don't need as much marinade.
> 
> Washing out a plastic bag uses energy and puts soap residue into the environment.



It seems to me that using ANY sort of reusable container is going to require the use of energy (a little hot water and some elbow grease), and there are eco-friendly detergents that would be very suitable for this task. Soap residue is going to get into the environment no matter what the container.

The use of a tiny amount of chlorine may not be ideal, but when risking the health of your family from salmonella, sometimes compromises need to be made.


----------



## danpeikes (Apr 26, 2010)

try a smaller tupperware type container.  I do not know how much you are making at time but the container should be just a little larger then breast all layed out flat in one layer.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2010)

danpeikes said:


> try a smaller tupperware type container. I do not know how much you are making at time but the container should be just a little larger then breast all layed out flat in one layer.


 

I second that. There are all kind and types are on the market nowadays. They are inexpensive and dishwasher safe.


----------



## SeanCan'tCook (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the responses.  What about those vacuum marinaders, do they work?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got to think'n, surpise!  If you can clean a plastic container, then why can't you clean(and be safe) a plastic bag?


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2010)

Some of those containers are dishwasher safe, not all bags are.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 26, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Some of those containers are dishwasher safe, not all bags are.



You shouldn't wash bags in a dishwasher... you should wash them by hand.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2010)

SeanCan'tCook said:


> Thanks so much for all the responses.  What about those vacuum marinaders, do they work?


The Foodsaver one I had worked great, until it died.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2010)

Selkie said:


> You shouldn't wash bags in a dishwasher... you should wash them by hand.


 
But that is not what the question was to begin witn. I wouldn't wash bags in dishwasher.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2010)

GB said:


> The Foodsaver one I had worked great, until it died.


 


p. m me. i have two and can't find the bags. will be glad to send you one. am talking about the little hand held ones.


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks babetoo. I think my wife has already replaced it for me (but I am not supposed to know yet). Thank you for the offer though. That is very kind of you.


----------



## Heffey de Chefey (Apr 27, 2010)

SeanCan'tCook said:


> Thanks so much for all the responses. What about those vacuum marinaders, do they work?


 

 I’ve used the vacuum tumblers (or marinaders) and they are great when you are in a hurry.  Better for brining however which is probably because brining is a longer process in most applications.


----------

